# WTB 5 Acres In Arkansas



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

If anyone knows of isolated 5 acres, owner finance, northern Arkansas give me a PM.

This might help. Wanting a place close to Public Hunting Land and Fishing to put a Cabin on.

rockpile


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Rock try the realtors in Ozark county Mo Marion county Arkansas


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Kathie said:


> Rock try the realtors in Ozark county Mo Marion county Arkansas


 Well I sure like hanging out down in Ozark County.

big rockpile


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Look up realtor in st Paul ar


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Ozark Mountain Living is a good place to get the feel for priceing covers properties southern Mo NW Arkansas


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Kathie said:


> Ozark Mountain Living is a good place to get the feel for priceing covers properties southern Mo NW Arkansas


I now live in South Missouri and lived in NW Arkansas. Hated living there in Arkansas.

Also lived in Louisiana, California and Colorado. Didn't like California or Colorado either.

big rockpile


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Why would you want to buy land someplace that you hate?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

coolrunnin said:


> Why would you want to buy land someplace that you hate?


North Arkansas not NW there is a difference as number of Mexicans.

big rockpile


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I've still got 10 acres in Izard County if you're interested in that


----------

